# Look for Laying Hen Chicks/Peeps in Maryland



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Did you have to order 25 peeps to get them by mail and don't need all of them? I'm looking for 5 or 6 chicks of a decent laying breed, maybe Buff Orpingtons. Also might like some cochin bantams and/or silkies. I'm in Carroll County and willing to go a reasonable distance to an adjacent county.

Thanks,
Lavender Blue


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

Check your local feed store, many have chicks this time of year.


----------



## eggman (Mar 4, 2007)

Did you try the tractor supply? You can buy as many or as little as you want.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

There are two feed stores about 10 miles from us that do have chicks but I was trying to avoid letting the Peoples Republic of Maryland know I was getting more chickens. 
I was also hoping to find some Buff Orpingtons and/or some cochin bantams without having to order from McMurray. 

Thanks for the input though!

LB


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

Try the tractor supply in Hanover or the Ace Hardware in Littlestown. They sometimes carry them and you can buy as many or few as you want.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Now that's a thought... Do the feed stores in PA have to report to the state that you bought chickens?


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I know a very passionate small breeder in northern Virginia. That's who I got mine from. If you want more info PM me.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

gweny, I'll PM you for the info but sadly from where I am, Northern VA is at least an hour away. It look like I'm close to it but to there, I have to go through DC and back out on I-66, or go through Frederick and down 15 to Leesburg. Ya just can't get there from here very easily.
Thanks,
LB


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Well, that didn't work. :}.... gweny, you need to clean out your PM inbox!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Try a want ad on Craigslist.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Lavender Blue said:


> Well, that didn't work. :}.... gweny, you need to clean out your PM inbox!


I did... Somthings wrong with my app. Sorry. I don't know how to fix it. I think I need to log in without the app and try cleaning out my mail that way. It won't let me send anything either.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

yup, did that and got one response but they are 30 miles away with only 3 peeps and 2 young hens. I'll keep waiting. Something good may turn up. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

We ordered 25 and I only wanted 10 or so. Anyway we raised them up to about 5 months old. Then sold the dozen I didn't want. They went like hot cakes! The next year we ordered 50, I still got my dozen, sold the rest and made back all my feed costs... Fast forward 6 years and we raise an extra couple of hundred to sell to the folks who only want a few... Works for us.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Lavender Blue said:


> Do the feed stores in PA have to report to the state that you bought chickens?


Yes, the Tractor Supply Store wants your name and address. They say it's in case something goes wrong - they know who bought chicks / ducks / guineas, etc and can call them. You know, it's for your safety. Mmmmm hmmmm.

Of course, they don't ask for ID, so it's easy enough to use a fake name and address if you are so inclined.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

I was in ACE in Littlestown on Tuesday and they had a stock tank with Buff Orps on sale half price. They were feathering in, getting to the jumping out stage  Might be worth a phone call to see if they still have some. Good luck.


----------



## DustyOpal (Sep 15, 2005)

There's a feed store called Snider's Elevator in Lemaster's (outside of Greencastle, PA) that sells various breeds of chicks and some ducks. You could try them of they aren't too out of the way.


----------

